# Gauge 1 Handbuilt Brass Locomotives



## andersley (Oct 24, 2010)

Some of the well over 100 handbuilt brass locomotives I made to order many years ago.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/andersley_images/sets/72157650029903690/


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Superb !!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

andersley said:


> Some of the well over 100 handbuilt brass locomotives I made to order many years ago.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/andersley_images/sets/72157650029903690/


Nice builds. :smilie_daumenpos:

Would you have any information on this I won in an auction?
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=20974&highlight=cole

If not how about the build, how about the name on it being as to where your at?
Were there any C.O.L.E Lines trains over there do you know?


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Whoa. Just whoa. I can't say I've seen some of those trains made before. Then again, I don't really look for them.
Wait... These are Gauge 1?! Those must be gigantic, I bet that a handful of those are the first to be in Gauge 1. How do you find the materials to build model trains anyway?


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Really wonderful!!


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Those are just absolutely breathtaking,congratulations on some truly beautiful builds:appl:


----------

